# Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!



## Alex45525 (14. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

2007 war für mich das Jahr, in dem ich mir einen alten Kindheitstraum erfüllt habe: Einen eigenen Gartenteich. Das kleine "Wasserloch", das bereits im Vorjahr in unserem Garten entstand, zähle ich dabei nicht. Sicher wollt Ihr ein paar Fotos sehen. Eigentlich würde ich sie lieber einbinden, doch für's erste verwende ich die Klammer-Funktion.

Häh? Noch sehe ich hier nichts von den Bildern...
Wenn's nicht geklappt hat, reiche ich sie nach.
OK, erst einmal testen...

Es grüßt Euch aus Hattingen der Alex!


----------



## Alex45525 (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hey, war ja ganz einfach!

Zur Erklärung:
Die ersten drei Bilder zeigen den Teich im Bau (April). Das vierte Bild zeigt eine verträumte Perspektive vom inzwischen funktionsfähigen kleinen Wasserfall. Und das letzte Bild zeigt das 2006 entstandene "Wasserloch" - völlig zugewachsen. Hier haben wir im letzten Monat (09/2007) unseren ersten Frosch gesichtet!

Im "großen" Teich (1300 Liter) tummeln sich drei Bitterlinge - ein Männchen mit Harem - und zwei Gründlinge. Für die Bitterlinge gibt's eine __ Teichmuschel.

Soviel erstmal dazu. Ich hoffe Ihr habt etwas Freude an den Bildern. Ich wiederum freue mich über Eure Kommentare.

Nochmals viele Grüße aus Hattingen!
Alex


----------



## Black1 (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum

Sehr schön deine Teichanlage. Das mit der Trockenmauer und dem Wasserfall sieht gut aus. 

Mich würde es sehr interressieren, wie deine gesamte Teichanlage jetzt aussieht.Kannst Du auch noch ein Gesamtbild einsetzen? Wäre echt super.

Liebe Grüße aus Viersen

Jürgen


----------



## jochen (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,


Herzlich Willkommen im Forum,

eine sehr schöne kleine Wasserlandschaft hast du dir geschaffen,
gefällt mir gut,
aktuelle Bilder wären nicht schlecht... 

Dein Teich wird sich erst in den nächsten Jahren so richtig entwickeln,
danach verschwinden bestimmt noch Plasterand etc.

Du könntest im Frühling deinen Bitterlingsbestand ein wenig aufstocken.
In einem kleinen Trupp, sagen wir mal bis acht Stück, zeigen sie ein viel besseres Verhalten im Teich.


----------



## Hawk0210 (14. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Moin Alex 

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im forum!!
Deine Teichlandschaft gefällt mit sehr gut...  ...wünsche dir hier viel spaß bei uns!!!


----------



## Alex45525 (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Jochen,
hallo Black1,
hallo Hawk0210

gern reiche ich bei nächster Gelegenheit noch einige aktuelle Fotos nach. Allerdings setzt gerade der herbstliche Verfall der Bepflanzung ein. Viele Pflanzen haben sich bereits braun gefärbt und ziehen sich zurück.

Wie haltet Ihr das eigentlich mit dem Zurückschneiden der Pflanzen??? Kappt Ihr bestimmte Pflanzen vor dem Winter? 

Ich frage auch, weil ich eigentlich ein Laubschutznetz über den Teich ziehen wollte, mir aber nun einige Pflanzen (__ Iris, __ Binsen und __ Zwergrohrkolben) im Weg stehen.

Was heisst eigentlich besseres Verhalten bei den Bitterlingen? OK, das Männchen tendiert dazu immer mal ein Weibchen quer durch das Becken zu jagen, jedoch konnte ich ansonsten keine Auffälligkeiten feststellen.

Trockenmauer: Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob die Trockenmauer den Winter unbeschadet übersteht, die habe ich nämlich nicht wirklich nach Lehrbuch gebaut. Gleiches gilt für den Bachlauf und den Mini-Wasserfall.

Ja, ich hoffe, ich werde hier mehr Spass als in meinem letzten Teichforum haben. Dort hatte ich eine echt gute Zeit mit anderen netten Leuten, bis irgendwann dem Betreiber einfiel, dass er alle Adressdaten einschließlich der privaten Telefonnummer haben wollte. Ich habe den Admin ganz höflich (nicht ironisch, sondern wirklich) gefragt, ob dies eventuell eine Phishing-Attacke, oder wirklich so gewollt wäre (man weiss ja nie!). Nachdem der Admin sich darauf nicht mehr meldete, habe ich mich nochmals versucht einzuloggen, und da war dann auf einmal sogar mein Account verschwunden. Weitere Zwei E-Mails an den Admin blieben leider unbeantwortet. Und darauf habe ich mir ein anderes Forum gesucht. Ich habe bisher den Eindruck, hier ist es mindestens ebenso nett!!!

 

Viele Grüße an alle aus Hattingen!
Alex


----------



## Alex45525 (16. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und darauf habe ich mir ein anderes Forum gesucht. Ich habe bisher den Eindruck, hier ist es mindestens ebenso nett!!!



Ähh, damit meine ich natürlich im Vergleich zu den POSITIVEN Aspekten des anderen Forums! Die freundlichen Mitglieder dort können ja schließlich nichts für das Verhalten des Admins...und das war das einzige was nicht OK war.


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,

auch von mir noch: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!  

Zum Thema zurückschneiden im Herbst lies mal hier oder gleich hier.

Spaß im Forum haben hier alle, die sich an die Boardregeln und die normale Nettiquette halten. 
Warum solltest Du nicht dazu gehören können?  


Also dann viele angenehme Stunden am Teich und bei uns.


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Liebe Annett,

vielen Dank für Deinen Willkommens-Gruß und für die Links. War Hilfreich, und ich verspreche in Zukunft auch die Suchfunktion stark zu beanspruchen.

Ich habe überhaupt keine Bedenken, dass ich eventuell nicht dazu gehören könnte. Vielmehr ist für mich das Verhalten gewisser Admins (nicht hier!!!) einfach unverständlich. Damit jetzt aber auch genug, weil Off-Topic.

Schade dass es heute bei uns in Hattingen so doll regnet, dass es bereits um 17:30 zu dunkel war um gescheite Fotos zu machen. Ich glaube zur Entschädigung gehe ich jetzt im Forum etwas stöbern und schaue mir Eure Teiche an...

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Uiii!
Ich habe gerade die "Streitecke" entdeckt. Und da geht es offenbar hauptsächlich um meinen Ex-Admin...



Weitere Kommentare sind nicht nötig...

Lieber noch ein (aktuelleres) Foto: Drossel will baden, checkt vorher die Umgebung. Der Bach ist fast nicht sichtbar, fließt aber unterhalb vom Federvieh... Soviel Grün hat sich innerhalb von drei Monaten entwickelt!

(Okay, mit dem Bild hat's diesmal nicht geklappt, kommt aber im nächsten Beitrag.)


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Ähh, wo habe ich denn jetzt das Bild? Nochmal...
Ist das nicht in verdammt kurzer Zeit ein wilder Dschungel geworden???

Sorry, dass man den Vogel in der Mitte kaum sehen kann. Bei soviel Grün platzte einfach die Linse.
Aber dieser Geier kam im Sommer häufiger, um ein kleines Bad in meinem Bach zu nehmen.
Voll Süss!


----------



## axel (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo  Alex !

Eure Gartenanlage ist ja ein Traum  . Wenn es doch bei mir auch mal so aussehen würde  
Ich find den Dschungel Klasse ! Da habt Ihr immer was zu entdecken und zu tun . 
Na dann setzt mal fleißig Pflanzen und Tierbilder und die vom Eurem Teich ein .
Habe das auch vor soweit ich Zeit habe 

Liebe Grüße  aus Borkwalde 

axel


----------



## Alex45525 (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Axel,

schön, dass es Dir gefällt. OK, hier sind wahnsinnig viele Leute, die richtig tolle und vor allem viel größere Teiche gebaut haben, als wir dies auf unserem kleinen Grundstück können. Aber ab ca. 1000 Liter und ein wenig Phantasie kann jeder ähnliches erreichen.
Die oben gezeigte "grüne Hölle" ist leider bereits der Herbstschere zum Opfer gefallen. Heute habe ich frische Fotos gemacht. Zunächst ein Bild vom Teich selbst und dann eine Detailaufnahme, die den Bewuchs der Ufermatte zeigt.

Dem Teich sieht man leider auf den ersten Blick an, dass er in diesem Jahr eingerichtet wurde. Ich hatte gehofft, dass die Pflanzen, vor allem die __ Binsen, der __ Zwergrohrkolben und die Teichsimse viel stärker wuchern und sprießen würden. Statt dessen hatte ich im Sommer große Probleme mit Faden- und Schmieralgen. Ich hoffe, dass die Probleme im nächsten Jahr kleiner werden. Dafür habe ich den Bach (siehe kleiner Wasserfall inmitten der Trockenmauer) auch ordentlich mit Binsen bepflanzt. Wenn die im nächsten Jahr ordentlich austreiben, was ich sehr hoffe, sollte sich die Algenblüte in Grenzen halten. Zusätzlich habe ich noch aus unserem kleinen Wasserloch (150 Liter, Bild in meinem allerersten Posting hier im Thread) eine Seerose in den Teich versetzt. Ich hoffe, sie übersteht diese Aktion. Wenn die nächstes Jahr richtig austreiben sollte, spendet Sie zusätzlichen Schatten und zehrt richtig Nährstoffe.

Die Ufermatte hat übrigens Vor- und Nachteile. Der Bewuchs ist ganz toll, und das Verbergen des Randes der Teichschale (Fertigteich) gelingt perfekt. Aber die Verdunstung ist gigantisch, zumal wir auch den Bach mit der Ufermatte verkleidet haben. Im Sommer musste ich an trockenen Tagen bis zu 50 Liter Wasser nachfüllen - bei 1300 Liter Teichvolumen eine ganze Menge, wie ich finde!


----------



## Alex45525 (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Eine meiner absoluten Lieblingspflanzen ist übrigens die gelbe Nachtkerze neben dem Bach inmitten der Trockenmauer. Die haben wir erst im Juni gepflanzt, der Topf war so groß wie ein Joghurtbecher! Nie hätte ich gedacht, dass diese Pflanze in so kurzer Zeit so groß (Durchmesser jetzt knapp ein Meter!) wird. Wir haben einen zweiten Topf davon woanders eingesetzt. Sie kümmerte gegenüber der Pflanze am Bach so stark, dass die beiden gleich groß gestarteten Pflanzen sich inzwischen um den Größenfaktor 4 unterscheiden! Dies spricht doch sehr für ein pflanzenfreundliches Mikroklima in Bachnähe.

Die Pflanze direkt an der Mauer ist __ Blutweiderich. Der muss nicht unbedingt im Wasser stehen. Bei uns steht er ausserhalb von Bach und Teich und hat in Juni-August sehr ausdauernd und schön geblüht. Kennt jemand das Westhofener Autobahnkreuz südlich von Dortmund? Dort trifft man diese dankbaren Pflanzen innerhalb der Kleeblätter (Auf-/Abfahrten) an. Himmel, wie das blüht!

Ein echter Knaller war in diesem Jahr die Gauklerblume direkt am Teich. Vorsicht! Soll angeblich mächtig wuchern. Als ich das gute Stück in den Teichrand gepflanzt habe, sind mir dabei fast alle Stengel abgebrochen (sehr zerbrechlich!). Diese einzelnen Triebe habe ich einfach neben die Hauptwurzel in das Substrat gesteckt. Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl, die könnten dort anwurzeln. Die Pflanze hat sich nicht lange bitten lassen. Direkt im Juli begann selbst der "Bruch" zu blühen mit großen, zweifarbigen Blüten in gelb und dunkelrot. Das wurde der Running-Gag des Sommers bei allen Pflanz- und Gartenarbeiten: "Was, die Pflanze kümmert, oder blüht nicht richtig? Brich Ihr die Triebe ab, steck sie daneben, dann wird das schon..."

Übrigens für alle, die Ihren Teich noch nicht gebaut haben, oder noch zweifeln, ob sie überhaupt einen Teich bauen wollen: Auf einmal ist richtig Leben im Garten!!! Die riesigen Hubschrauber, die tagsüber über dem Teich kreisen - __ Libellen! - machen dabei erst den Anfang. __ Frösche, Vögel, Fische, Wasserinsekten, Kleinstlebewesen, eine unendliche Vielfalt an Grün...

Leute unser Hobby ist wirklich richtig klasse!!!

Und der Winter ist so öde und lang...
An alle: Bitte soviele Fotos wie möglich einstellen. Es macht riesig Spass an den langen Winterabenden hier im Forum in den Fotos zu stöbern und sich einen Hauch vom Sommer in die Seele zu holen!

Viele Grüße aus Hattingen
Alex


----------



## axel (20. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex !


Ist ja toll das Du über deine Erfahrungen berichtest 1 . Da werd ich mir als erstes nächstes Jahr als erstes auch so eine Gauklerblume besorgen .
Ich hab meine Pflanzen erst im Herbst gepflanzt bin schon gespannt was da nächstes jahr draus wird . Nur das Hornkraut scheint sich schon wohl zu fühlen es treibt kräftig aus . 
Hast Deine Ufermatte den Kontakt mit dem Erdboden ? Dann zieht sie Dir das Wasser  aus dem Teich . Vielleicht kannst Du, wenn das der Fall sein sollte die Ufermatte noch mal aufnehmen und an Deine Teichschale Folie mit Adheseal Kleber ankleben . So hast Du für die Ufermatte wenigstens nach unten hin eine Abdichtung . Adheseal gibts günstig bei Markt-center bei 1.2.3 ...
Ich finde den Winter im Garten auch schön . Ich lasse die Trocknen Gräser stehen und wenns mal Schnee darauf liegt sieht das auch schön aus . 
Aber die anderen 3 Jahreszeiten sind natürlich noch besser  

Gruß     axel


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Axel,

im Herbst frisch bepflanzt? Auch ein Teich-Neubau? Hast Du bereits irgendwo Fotos eingestellt??? Dein __ Hornkraut treibt kräftig aus? Wie liegt der Teich zur Sonne? Bei mir tut sich auch mit dem Hornkraut jetzt nichts mehr. Oder schreibst Du etwa aus Norditalien smile )?

Die Ufermatte hat natürlich keinen Erdkontakt. Zumindest habe ich mich bemüht, jede mögliche Kapillarwirkung zu vermeiden. Am Teichufer liegt die Matte auf dem Rand der Teichschale auf. Der schwarze Kunststoff ist auf der Großaufnahme gut zu sehen. Bei dem kleinen Wasserfall schaut die Sache etwas anders aus. Dort liegt die Matte zum Teil zwischen Steinen eingeklemmt. Es scheint aber nichts zu laufen, sonst wären die darunter befindlichen Steine nass. Man darf bei der Verdunstungsmenge nicht vergessen, dass wir insgesamt 8 Meter von der Ufermatte verbaut haben. Ungefähr die Hälfte davon liegt frei ausserhalb des Wassers. Das sind fast drei Quadratmeter! Einschließlich Pflanzen bei voller Sonneneinstrahlung ein ganz feiner "Luftbefeuchter"...

Adhesal-Kleber ist jedoch ein guter Tipp für die restlichen Feinarbeiten am Wasserfall, die ich im nächsten Frühjahr angehen möchte. Wenn Du genau hingeschaut hast, wird Dir aufgefallen sein, dass an dem Mini-Wasserfall die Ränder noch nicht besonders natürlich wirken. Ist bisher auch noch ein (Dauer-) Provisorium.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo axel,

weil Du Dich für die Gauklerblume interessiert hast, hier ein kleiner Nachtrag.
Ein tolles Foto hat abyss ins Album gestellt, jedenfalls erschien es eben direkt auf der Portalseite. Man kann es finden, indem man "abyss" in die Suchmaschine eingibt und nur Bilder suchen lässt.

Echt klasse so eine Suchmaschine...

Ich hätte jetzt auch den direkten Link auf das Bild setzen können, weiss aber nicht ob es OK ist, fremde Bilder zu verlinken.

Viele Grüße,
Alex


----------



## axel (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex !

Danke für den Tip   Sieht klasse aus die Gauklerblume 
Ja ich hab einen ganz frischen Teich. Ich hab nur den Pflanzenfilter bepflanzt und Hornkraut Wasserpest und Krebsschere eingesetzt. 
Das große Bepflanzen der Sumpfzone und der Seerosen kommt erst im Frühjahr.
Ich dachte setzte jetzt schon was ein , damit die Pflanzen einen kleinen Vorsprung vor den Algen haben  . Mal sehen obs was nützt.
Komme aus der Nähe von Berlin und das Hornkraut treibt hier wirklich aus . Ist jetzt ca. 4 Wochen drin . Würd ja ein Foto machen aber im moment ist ein Netz drüber . Ich hab schon Fotos unter meine Bilder/mein Album eingesetzt. 
Kannst ja mal einen kritischen Blick drauf werfen  

gruß   axel


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Uiiiiii,
das ist aber auch ein großer Teich!
Wenn ich da an meine kleine Pfütze denke...

 

Viele Grüße in die Nähe von Berlin!
Habe da auch schon mal gewohnt (Falkensee)...

Alex


----------



## hundert50 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hey Alex,

sieht klasse aus !!!!
Alle so aufgeräumt--bei mir ist seit 2 Jahren ne Baustelle.

Wo sollen denn die anderen 20-30 Kubikmeter hin (auch wenn Deine Frau mich hasst) !!!!!!

Haben wir uns schonmal kennengelernt (Du weisst wo ich meine)


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

@hundert50
könnte durchaus sein, dass wir uns dort getroffen haben, wo keiner mehr sein will...

Habe den Eindruck, die Hälfte der Leute hier sind alte Bekannte.

Manche sind halt gern allein, und wenn's im eigenen Forum ist! :crazy: 

Die weiteren 20-30 Kubis müssen halt außerhalb des Zaunes gelagert werden. Dann hört vermutlich auch der Krach der vorbeifahrenden Autos auf... 

Nein, habe eben nochmal Fischis gefüttert und ein wenig "Schnittgut" aus dem Teich entfernt. Die Biologie läuft nun schon seit April, die Ufermatte zeigt endlich nennenswerten Moosansatz und ist an anderen Stellen sprießen die NG-Blumen für Ufermatte. Die Bakis machen im Filter und Filterbach eine Party nach der anderen, die Fischis scheinen sich wohl zufühlen, die ganze Sumpfzone ist ordentlich bepflanzt und wird sicher im nächsten Jahr richtig schießen. Wäre schade im nächsten Jahr alles wieder umzukippen.  Im nächsten Jahr will ich erstmal das Erreichte genießen.

Und endlich eine Terrasse bauen. Dann gewinne ich auch wieder einige Pluspunkte bei meiner Liebsten...

OK, jetzt habe ich bald alle Smilies durch...

Apropos Baustelle: Wir wohnen jetzt im vierten Jahr hier. Es hatten sich bereits Nachbarn über unsere Dauerbaustelle (nicht nur) im Garten beschwert. Aber letztens kam die erste Nachbarin an den Zaun und wollte gern Eintritt bezahlen. Ob für die Angelerlaubnis in dem vermeintlichen Forellenteich ist nicht bekannt...

Zeit, tüchtig zu grüßen!
Alex


----------



## Burkhard (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Moin Alex ,

möchte mich  noch  für Deinen Tip bedanken. Ist alles wichtig  für mich.....   Habe mir mal Deine Gestaltung angeschaut. Das gefällt mir sehr gut,zumal Du Wert auf  eine vielfältige Pflanzengemeinschaft gelegt hast . Ich möchte auch ein breites Spektrum unserer heimischen Pflanzen anlegen. Da kann ich in Ruhe Insekten oder  Amphibien beobachten und fotografieren.
Jedenfalls klasse, Dein Wasserrreich... 

LG, Burkhard.


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hey, DANKE!

Viel Erfolg bei Deinen Plänen!!!


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Fast ein Jahr nach dem Teichbau ist es an der Zeit ein Resümee zu ziehen. Doch zunächst werde ich in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen mit einigen Fotos eine Bestandsaufnahme machen. Vieles hat sich in dem Jahr verändert. Tiere sind gekommen und auch wieder verschwunden. Pflanzen haben sich - leicht - ausgebreitet. Einige Details würde ich heute ganz anders lösen. Wem geht das aber nicht so, wenn er/sie an seinen/ihren ersten Teich zurückdenkt?

Hier zunächst einige Fotos von heute. Motiv: Ufermatte. Was tut sich hier innerhalb eines (knappen) Jahres? Bepflanzt wurde übrigens mit NG-Ufermattensaat. Dies ist ein Detail, was ich heute wieder so machen würde. Ob ich jedoch das vollständige Verkleiden der Ränder der Teichschale (Fertigteich) mit Ufermatte empfehlen kann? Nicht uneingeschränkt. Die Verdunstung im Sommer ist sehr hoch! Oft muss ich bei unserem 1350 Liter-Teich bis zu 50 Liter täglich nachfüllen. OK, hier fordert auch der Bachlauf seinen Tribut.


----------



## Dodi (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Moin Alex!

Das sieht ja schon sehr gut eingewachsen aus! 

Dokumentiere bitte weiter, Deine Erfahrungen können anderen Usern helfen.

Danke!


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,
das ist eine klasse Anlage, die Du da hast!   
Über die weitere Entwicklung bin ich echt gespannt. Wie sieht eigentlich die Technik aus? Hast Du da schon was gepostet? :crazy


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Vielen Dank!

Zur Technik: Ich habe eine O*se 4000 eco, die pumpt das Wasser bis hoch zum Beginn des Bachlaufes. Dort steht ein Filter Typ Gard*na 6000 mit UV-Klärer (Den ich nicht mehr benutze aufgrund der Gründe, die Du findest, wenn Du nach UV-Teichklärer mittels der internen Suchfunktion hier suchst). Ja, und das war es bereits. Der Teich ist nicht groß, viel Fischbesatz habe ich auch nicht, wieso dann noch mehr.

Oh, eins hatte ich vergessen: Ich habe auch noch eine Luftpumpe regelmäßig im Einsatz. So - hoffe ich - kann ich die Teichbiologie etwas stimulieren. Das sollte eigentlich nach meinem Verständnis dann beim Filterstart (Nächte Woche) für einen deutlich abgemilderten Nitritpeak sorgen.


----------



## AMR (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

hey Alex

sehr schöner teich  ... da passt alles echt gut zusammen...respekt=)


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex (ist doch richtig, oder?),

vielen Dank!


----------



## Alex45525 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Update Juni/Juli 2008:

Der Teich existiert jetzt über ein Jahr. Die Pflanzen sind gut eingewachsen, die Ufermatte blüht (Vor allem Kuckucksnelke). Wichtiger Tipp: Die verblühten Blumen nicht sofort von der Matte entfernen, da sonst keine Aussamung erfolgen kann. Wer gezielt neu säen und vermehren möchte, kann die gerade aufplatzenden Samenkapseln in einem Eimer sammeln und nach der Trocknung kräftig schütteln: Der Samen sammelt sich dann unten im Eimer und man muss nicht jede einzelne Kapsel ausschütteln.

Hier aktuelle Fotos:

Foto 
Unser Teichufer: Bei so vielen Pflanzen haben Algen kaum Chancen!


Foto 
Die Trockenmauer: Langsam wächst es auch hier.


Foto 
Der __ Blutweiderich erweist sich als ausdauernder Blüher!


Foto 
Bachlauf: Ebenfalls schön eingewachsen. Wirkt doch recht natürlich, oder?


Foto 
Der Bachlauf noch einmal von der anderen Seite: Wegen der "Grünen Hölle" kommt man kaum noch an das Wasser 'ran!


----------



## Kolja (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,

das sieht ja wunderschön aus. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie es bei mir nächstes Jahr aussieht. Ich hoffe, es wuchert hier auch.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex!

Na das ist doch mal ein Grund Dich in Hattingen zu besuchen.

Dürfen wir dann unsere Haustiere mitbringen? 

Die sind sehr schnell in der Teichgestaltung.  

Das eine oder andere Steinchen könnte mit sicherheit noch an einem anderen Platz.  

Filou arbeitet sich schon mal warm!


 

   


.


----------



## Alex45525 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Nee, nee!

  

Wenn Ihr vorbei kommt, muss zur Feier des Tages keiner arbeiten!

  

Und wenn Euer Filou so ein Workaholic ist, dann gebt ihm doch mal richtig was zu tun. Wie wär's denn mit der "Umgestaltung" Eures Wohnzimmers? Arme Silvie...


----------



## Alex45525 (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Nach langer Zeit hier mal wieder ein kleines Update. Ein weiteres Jahr ist vergangen. Jetzt - Anfang April - erwacht die Natur gerade aus dem Winterschlaf. Grund genug, um nach den Pflanzen zu schauen. Welche Pflanzen haben den strengen Winter überlebt?

Zunächst einmal muss ich feststellen, dass meine Trockenmauer (Fotos siehe ganz am Anfang dieses Threads) schaden genommen hat. Durch den Frost verursacht wurden Steine unten aus der Wand herausgedrückt. Ich musste die Mauer zum Teil abbauen, um die Steine später wieder aufzuschichten. Nachahmern empfehle ich, hier eventuell stabilisierend mit Beton oder Zement plus Armierung zu arbeiten. Davor dann die Steine lose aufschichten (Neigung nach hinten) und dazwischen etwas Lehm für __ Moos und wie bei uns z.B. __ Blaukissen einfügen.

Die Ufermatte hat sich sehr bewährt. Sie ist wunderbar eingewachsen, nichts erinnert mehr an den "unnatürlichen Kunstrasen" am Ufer des Teiches und des Baches. Das Problem der hohen Verdunstung habe ich inzwischen insofern im Griff, als dass permanent über unser Hausdach mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt wird. Das häufige Überlaufen des Teiches kommt der Wasserqualität zu Gute, Algen habe ich seitdem so gut wie nicht mehr. Überschüssiges Wasser "parke" ich für Dürrezeiten in einer Regentonne. Bei Bedarf wird daraus nachgefüllt. Das Nachfüllen aus der Wasserleitung vermeide ich weitgehend aufgrund von einem mutmaßlich vorhandenen Gehalt an Nitraten und Phosphaten. Wie gesagt, die Algen sind deutlich reduziert.

Erstmals habe ich in diesem Jahr Froschlaich gefunden!

Viel Spass beim Anschauen der Bilder!!!


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,

schade mit der Mauer, aber Dein Teich sieht schön aus. Und Glückwunsch zum Froschnachwuchs - obwohl ich befürchte, am meisten werden sich Deine Fische darüber freuen...


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich nur noch so selten Zeit für das Forum habe, möchte ich wenigstens hin und wieder an der Dokumentation unseres Teichprojektes weiterarbeiten.
Für dieses Jahr gibt es einige Neuigkeiten.

1) Im Frühjahr konnte ich die Ankunft der ersten __ Frösche kaum erwarten. Und richtig! An einem Abend habe ich - mit der Stirnlampe bewaffnet - insgesamt 12 Frösche, die meisten davon im Bachlauf, beim frühjährlichen FKK-Baden erwischt. Die meisten waren sehr klein, aber auch größere Exemplare waren dabei. Übrigens hat keiner davon - auch nicht im weiteren Verlauf des Jahres - je einmal ein "Quack!" verlauten lassen, nicht einmal ein zaghaftes.

2) Die __ Bachminze ist tierisch gewuchert!

3) Der __ Graureiher war da! Einmal habe ich ihn gesehen und verscheucht. Dass er jedoch häufiger unseren Garten besucht, davon zeugen hin und wieder tote Fische auf dem Rasen...

4) Wir haben hin und wieder Besuch von Gevatter Fuchs. Ebenfalls einmal gesehen, ist die häufige Anwesenheit jedoch nachgewiesen: Der kleine Hosensch...er hinterlässt dauernd kleine, übel riechende Würstchen in unserem Garten. 

5) Erstmals tragen unsere Typha Minima (__ Zwergrohrkolben) Früchte! Die kleinen "Lampenputzer" sind toll! (Hiervon leider kein Foto)

6) Dass Seerosen hin und wieder blühen ist inzwischen nichts besonderes mehr.

Aber: Was unternehmt Ihr gegen den __ Seerosenzünsler (siehe Spuren)???


----------



## Kermand (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,
dein Teich mitsamt Trockenmauerumgebung gefällt mir sehr. Ich habe deinen Thread gerade erst entdeckt, plane aber schon länger, den Teichaushub als teichumgebenden Wall mit Trockenmauer und Bachlauf/Wasserfall zu verwerten.
Also: genau das, was du auch gemacht hast! 
Die Trockenmauer wollte ich ebenso machen, wie du, sprich, einfach Steine aufschichten und gut ist - eigentlich OHNE Beton, Armierung usw....
Jetzt schreibst Du, daß du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast im Hinblick auf Frostschäden...
Wie meinst du das? Was ist passiert? (gibt es evtl. Fotos von den "schäden"?)
Ich dachte, eine Trockenmauer ist eben gerade "trocken" aufeinandergeschichtet, um bei Frost auseinanderzugehen, aber bei >0°C dann auch wieder zurückzugehen...?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du mal beschreiben könntest, was genau passiert ist, wie du es dann repariert hast (mit Beton???) und wie der Winter 09/10 jetzt war...

Viele Grüße,
Kerstin


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Kerstin,

obwohl ich hier so gut wie nicht mehr aktiv bin, beantworte ich gerne Deine Frage.

Fotos von dem "Schaden" habe ich leider keine. Jedoch steckt hinter dem Phänomen eine ganz einfache Mechanik. Erde dehnt sich - aufgrund der enthaltenen Feuchtigkeit - bei Frost aus. So werden auf Dauer die Steine aus der Mauer gedrückt. Trotz hinterfüttertem Kies! Um dieses zu vermeiden, muss der Druck großflächig aufgenommen werden. Dazu scheint mir ein feines Drahtgeflecht (z.B. für Hasenstall) in Verbindung mit Beton am geeignetsten. Die Steine würde ich dann in den noch feuchten Beton drücken. Etwas Lehm dazwischen geschmiert und diesen bepflanzt (z.B. mit __ Blaukissen) und fertig ist eine Pseudo-Trockenmauer, die dann hoffentlich hält. Final umgesetzt habe ich diesen Plan leider noch nicht. Ich musste nach diesem Winter wieder meine Mauer zerlegen und neu aufschichten.

Eine echte Trockenmauer ist ganz anders konstruiert (Diese Konstruktion bitte im Zweifel googeln, sowas habe ich auch noch nicht gebaut). Bei der geforderten Höhe (Bei mir ein knapper Meter!) müsste das Fundament und die darauf aufsetzende Mauer-Basis mit Sicherheit etwa 40-50 cm breit sein. Dafür ist bei mir überhaupt kein Platz!

Da ich wirklich nur sehr selten hier bin, garantiere ich nicht für eine zeitnahe Antwort, solltest Du weitere Fragen haben. Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir trotzdem helfen!


----------



## Kermand (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,
auch wenn es länger dauern kann, bis du wieder antwortest, schreibe ich dir mal zurück...
Also, ich wollte auch ca. 1-1,2 m hoch mauern, und in dem Erdwall dann die Filter-Regentonnen verstecken/ einbuddeln.
Unser Gartenbauer hat uns jetzt (hoffentlich proffessionel) mehrere Trockenmauern gesetzt und hat es eigentlich so gemacht, wie du beschrieben hast: Fundament ca. 20-30 cm tief Schotter, Steine draufgeschichtet (noch nicht mal mit Neigung nach hinten) der unterste Stein war auch nicht unbedingt groß( ca. 20x30x15hoch)... und dann etwas Kies/Schotter dahinter, aber auch nicht im gesamten bereich, teilweise war auch einfach Erde hinter die Steine gekippt.
Neigung ca. 10% 

Ich hoffe, das das dann hält nachdem, was du so geschildert hast - bin ja sehr auf den Winter gespannt...

Ich muß zugeben, daß ich jetzt doch sehr unsicher bin, was ich jetzt machen soll...
Beton dahinter klatschen...hmmm eher nicht so meine favorisierte Variante....:?

VG,
Kerstin


----------



## plumroy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*



Kermand schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte auch ca. 1-1,2 m hoch mauern ... Unser Gartenbauer hat uns jetzt (hoffentlich proffessionel) mehrere Trockenmauern gesetzt und hat es eigentlich so gemacht, wie du beschrieben hast: Fundament ca. 20-30 cm tief Schotter, Steine draufgeschichtet (noch nicht mal mit Neigung nach hinten) der unterste Stein war auch nicht unbedingt groß( ca. 20x30x15hoch)... und dann etwas Kies/Schotter dahinter, aber auch nicht im gesamten bereich, teilweise war auch einfach Erde hinter die Steine gekippt.
> Neigung ca. 10%
> 
> Ich hoffe, das das dann hält nachdem, was du so geschildert hast - bin ja sehr auf den Winter gespannt...
> ...



Hallo Kerstin,

ich weiß ja nicht, ob das hier überhaupt noch jemand liest, aber ich versuch´s trotzdem mal: Nach meiner Erfahrung brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, ich habe meine erste Trockenmauer genau so gebaut.

20 - 30 cm tiefes Fundament (hatte Alex, glaube ich nicht) mit "Schutt" wie unansehnlichen Steinen und was man sonst nicht mehr brauch, natürlich keine Gifte ...

Die unteren Steine können ruhig kleiner sein, ich habe zwischen großen und kleinen gewechselt, wichtig für die Stabilität sind größere auf der Mauerkrone

Kies oder Schotter dahinter ist gut bei abfallendem Gelände, damit Hangwasser zwischen Erdreich und Mauer versickert, anstatt über die Front der Mauer zu laufen (sieht irgendwann nicht mehr gut aus)

Teilweise Erde hinter die Mauer würde ich heute auch machen: Das war ein Fehler bei mir, dass ich die "Drainage" zu ernst genommen habe. Jetzt wächst auf und in der Mauer nur noch, was ganz hart im Nehmen ist - schade, aber zu spät! Sei froh!

Die Neigung scheint mir ok!

Das Problem bei Alex war, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, das fehlende Fundament, in das Wasser ablaufen kann, bevor es Frost gibt. Wenn das nicht passiert, "arbeitet" es in der Mauer ...

Gruß
Ludger

Ps.: Wenn Dich das mehr beruhigt, kann ich Dir eine PDF über Trockenmauerbau vom NABU schickenl.


----------



## Kermand (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Ludger,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Dann werde ich es so einfach mal versuchen... wird schon "schiefgehen" 
Die Mauer des Gartenbauers hat über den letzten Winter auch gut gehalten von daher bin ich da jetzt beruhigter.

VG,
Kerstin


----------



## bollesennenhund (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*

Hallo Alex,

beim Stöbern im Forum habe ich festgestell, ich bin nicht der einzige Hattinger.
Freut mich, dass noch einen Teichfan aus Hattingen sich im Forum rumtreibt.

Grüße von Hattingen nach Hattingen, Paul


----------



## plumroy (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Hallo aus Hattingen a.d. Ruhr!*



Kermand schrieb:


> ...
> vielen Dank für die Infos. Dann werde ich es so einfach mal versuchen... wird schon "schiefgehen"  Die Mauer des Gartenbauers hat über den letzten Winter auch gut gehalten von daher bin ich da jetzt beruhigter.


Hallo Kerstin,
da geht nix "schief". Meine Mauer steht, wie gesagt, seit 8 Jahren "trocken" und schau mal hier, wie der letzte Winter bei uns war: Für die Kölner Bucht mit ihrem milden Klima, wo die Autofahrer bei 3 Schneeflocken auf der Straße nur noch Schritt-Tempo fahren, eine echte Sensation: Ein Bild vor dem Haus und ein Bild hinter dem Haus. Da, wo der Garten nach unten abfällt, kommt erst meine Trockenmauer und dann mein Teich ... 
 Der Schnee lag und der Frost kam nicht nur für ein paar Tage ... Also damit 





> Ich dachte, eine Trockenmauer ist eben gerade "trocken" aufeinandergeschichtet ...


liegst Du goldrichtig. Lass den Beton weg und den Tieren und Pflanzen Raum zum leben! Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir der

Ludger


----------

